# testing for job interview



## skiboi (Apr 25, 2008)

hello everyone
I'm CPC-A & CPC-H certified (in 2005) yep long time ago. I have not been anywhere near a facility using my experience since an internship of that same year. Now I have been working in a hospital to get my foot in the door. I will be interviewing for a clinic coding position on Monday and I need help. Is there anyplace to get coding scenarios to PRACTICE on? I know that the AAPC website has certification study exams but really don't want to shell out $30 for that practice. Any ideas and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
I have even gone as far as contacting my coding instructor to see if she may be to help me out, but on this short notice may not have any luck and being over the weekend my hands are tied. 
Jeff


----------



## ronalee (Apr 25, 2008)

*quiz*

Hi skiboi, 

Not sure if this is exactly what you are looking for but go to Karenzupko.com and under resources and downloads, under personnel, there is a 
Billing Knowledge Assessment Quiz, it may help and GOOD LUCK in your endeavors.


----------



## kevbshields (Apr 25, 2008)

Jeff:

I think ritecode.com has a few free quizzes.  If not, check out _Advance for HIP_'s CCS and CCS-P review exercises.  That should, at least, refresh your memory.

You can access the Advance material at

http://health-information.advanceweb.com/

Click on the "CCS Prep" area and then choose what'll be relevant from the CCS-P.

Good luck to you!


----------

